# New Shelter Challenge - CURRENT RANKINGS!!



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ladies and Gentleman, Start your computers and vote for:*
*Northcentral Maltese Rescue - type in Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. in Racine, WI*
*OR*​*American Maltese Rescue - type in American Maltese Assoc. Rescue, in Escondido, CA (Fort Bragg doesn't work)*​ 

*in this Shelter Challenge ending August 22!! *


 *<-- click here *

*All-Star Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Shelter+ Challenge — together with Petfinder.com.*

Now you can help The Animal Rescue Site choose which eligible Petfinder.com animal rescue organizations will receive special funds to help animals! Voting is simple: just select your Country and (if U.S. or Canada) State/Province. All other fields are optional and accept partial (but not misspelled or inaccurate) information. *You can cast one vote every day for your favorite rescue organization.*


Voting begins TODAY May 17, 2010, and ends at midnight (PST) on August 22, 2010. The more friends you can rally to vote for your favorite rescue organization, the better its chances of winning. Every vote, every day c


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just wondering...*Are you VOTING??*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm voting,I even started a thread about it,but it's seems lost.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot,if you have more than one computer,one at home,one at work or a lap top,you can vote on each one of them daily.
It's for the fluffs!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I'm voting,I even started a thread about it,but it's seems lost.


It's not lost - you posted it in the *Everything else - MALTESE RELATED...* forum.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voted! Funny not to see the regular rescues I was voting for pop up as they had in past contest. But once you enter one (or two) they're easily there.
Please vote.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Mandy, thanks for the bump! Thanks to all who are voting.

It has been suggested to me to have everyone vote for one selected rescue each week in hopes to get a weekly prize of $1,000. Instead of having the voting fractured around the country, all our votes would have a synergistic effect and impact on just one rescue for that week. Sooooo, lets have some feedback.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been voting on my 3 computers for the Northcentral Maltese rescue in Wisconsin. I was voting for the AMA in California,on one computer and splitting the Wisconsin one on the others. So I concentrated all my votes on Northcentral,hoping it would help. While I'm in florida next month,I will logg on and try to vote too.I hope,if I get to go to Dubai,still waiting for final confirmation this week,I will vote from there too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Starting Sunday (tomorrow) let's all vote this week for AMR:

*American Maltese Association Rescue* :thumbsup:
Escondido, CA

We can switch off every other week. *VOTE!! :chili::chili:*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I voted today


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Please remember to vote - it takes no more than 10 seconds but it could make a lasting impression.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This week I've been voting for American Maltese Association rescue, Fort Bragg, California, as Starsmom suggested.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So far neither of Maltese rescue organizations are in the top 10 (with all the members we should be) - BUT for those that are voting keep it up, and for those who are NOT voting I ask why not?? :confused1:


_*Please note:*_ The Fort Bragg location in CA had to be changed to Escondido due to the fact the Challenge did not recognize it as a shelter location for AMR.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's what I voted for as late as this morning, and when I searched for shelters in Fort Bragg, I got a result for the AMR. 



> 3 shelter(s) found.Displaying 3 shelters (1 to 3) — Page 1 of 1
> name location
> 
> American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
> ...


There is also a listing for Escondido, but the word "association" is abbreviated "Assoc."

I guess our AMA votes are being diluted by being split between two different locations. 

Please let me know what the AMA rescue would like me to do for the rest of the week.

P.S. What looks like a link in your May 22 post didn't work, so I just went searching on the page where we vote.  It was just now that I realized there was the other location, for the "Assoc."


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Overall Ranking:*

2661 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA
1145 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*State Ranking:*

205 American Maltese Assoc. RescueEscondido, CA
37 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*Can we do better? YES WE CAN!!! VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!!!!*


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Vote! I have been voting for Escondido! Its where I was born and raised!!!! Escondido means "Hidden Valley" in Spanish.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I voted for Escondido today.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, I clicked on your link...now what? I don't see it!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Step (1)
On her page, or Hunter's Mom's, or Missiek's, click on the round thing which is a link to the website.

Step (2)
Then, click on the purple/lavendar rectangle that says


> "click here to give - it's free."


Step (3) 
After that, another page will load. Right up at the top is a wide (but not very deep) rectangle that has this in it:



> "Help your favorite shelter win in our All-Star Challenge!"


and a graphic that says "Vote Today" against a background of blue sky, green grass, with a baseball on the right. 

Click on that graphic.

Step (4) 
Then another page will open, where you will be asked to select the shelter you want to vote for. Because of the confusion about the AMA's two locations, I suggest you select the city and state, then the name of the rescue you want to vote for. 

Select and vote for a shelter.

Step (5) 
Another page appears. There you have to verify your vote by identifying the picture of an animal.

Then you are done. 



 l hope this helps and is correct! I had trouble at first, but since nobody else answered, I thought I'd try to explain it. Anybody else, if this is wrong, please feel free to let me know and give improved directions.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been voting as always but had been voting for Ft Bragg CA location that came up in the rescue competition. They have both Ft. Bragg and Escondido so is Escondido the one we should pick? I'm confused (but still voting). I have the one in Wisconsin right!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mss said:


> Step (1)
> On her page, or Hunter's Mom's, or Missiek's, click on the round thing which is a link to the website.
> 
> Step (2)
> ...


Thank you for answering, and posting the directions.



Snowbody said:


> I've been voting as always but had been voting for Ft Bragg CA location that came up in the rescue competition. They have both Ft. Bragg and Escondido so is Escondido the one we should pick? I'm confused (but still voting). I have the one in Wisconsin right!!


Sue, I tried to put in Fort Bragg at first but it wouldn't go. A search in the Challenge "search" area only confirmed the Escondido branch, that's why I changed it from Fort Bragg. Yes, the WI one is fine! :thumbsup:

Thank you to EVERYONE who is voting.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Overall Ranking:*

1081 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
2199 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA

*State Ranking:*

37 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
165 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA

In the overall ranking we are doing better, holding at the State level for NMR, and gaining ground for AMR. Thanks for voting.:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

*Let'$ get $ome ca$h for the fluff$ in need. VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I've been voting as always but had been voting for Ft Bragg CA location that came up in the rescue competition. They have both Ft. Bragg and Escondido so is Escondido the one we should pick? I'm confused (but still voting). I have the one in Wisconsin right!!


uh, oh. Me, too.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

KAG said:


> uh, oh. Me, too.
> xoxoxoxo


I had to change it to the Escondido local because Fort Bragg didn't work. I was 2 or 3 weeks into the Challenge before I found out why Fort Bragg didn't work... In order for the Challenge to recognize a shelter it MUST be entered as THEY have entered it in their data base. The Fort Bragg location is entered as American Maltese Association Rescue, the Escondido location is entered as American Maltese Assoc. Rescue - It's NOT too late in the Challenge to change it to the Fort Bragg location. I spoke with Edie before the Challenge started expressing since she was the President if we could get the "GRAND PRIZE" she could distribute the winnings around - but couldn't get Fort Bragg operational. SOOOOOOOOO,
do we want to shift gears an change to Fort Bragg since I know the glitch is fixable?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Can you tell which has more votes so far?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mss said:


> Can you tell which has more votes so far?


 
Ranking update are posted Wed/Thur in this thread. Thanks for voting daily!:chili::chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart belongs to Edie and Ft. Bragg. I hope that's ok, Marsha. Sorry for the confusion. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> My heart belongs to Edie and Ft. Bragg. I hope that's ok, Marsha. Sorry for the confusion.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


I agree. I would go for Ft. Bragg and the fabulous Edie. I've always been able to access the Ft Bragg maybe since I had it in my system the last couple of go arounds. I'm starting to get confused about when to vote WI and when to vote CA. Where are we at now?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I agree. I would go for Ft. Bragg and the fabulous Edie. I've always been able to access the Ft Bragg maybe since I had it in my system the last couple of go arounds. I'm starting to get confused about when to vote WI and when to vote CA. Where are we at now?


*ATTENTION!!*
*This week is for AMA in Ecsondido, CA. However, since I know how to correct it from Escondido to Fort Bragg, this will be th LAST week voting for the Escondido location. From now on the California location will be Fort Bragg.*

The shelter to vote for the week is listed in New Shelter Challenge - NOW! thread on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> *ATTENTION!!*
> *This week is for AMA in Ecsondido, CA. However, since I know how to correct it from Escondido to Fort Bragg, this will be th LAST week voting for the Escondido location. From now on the California location will be Fort Bragg.*
> 
> The shelter to vote for the week is listed in New Shelter Challenge - NOW! thread on Saturday/Sunday.


:clap: :clap:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Overall Ranking:*

2190 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA
4122 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
1145 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*State Ranking:*

164 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA
335 American Maltese Association RescueFort Bragg, CA
38 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

Once again Thank You to all who are voting! :aktion033: Obviously we need more member participation. All the newbies, and older members, please sign up for the daily reminder at www.animalrescue.com , or click on the icon below to click to give food, etc., and vote daily for the _*Featured Shelter of the Week*_ here at SM :chili::chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :clap: :clap:


Thank you, sweetie.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ranking as of June 16*

*Overall Ranking:*

1174 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
2220 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA
4164 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA

*State Ranking:*

38 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
166 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA
342 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA

Once again thanks for everyone who is voting. :aktion033: There isn't a vast improvement from last week, can't we do better? Newbies, this costs *NOTHING* to register and vote. Please *VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!!!!*


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting the currect rankings! I have been voting every morning!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont know how i had missed this but i clicked now , is that all i need to do ?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This weeks votes for the Shelter Challenge are for:

*American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg CA*

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!:chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Current Rankings as of June 24*

*Overall Ranking:*

3789 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
1182 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*State Ranking:*

310 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
40 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

This is sad. As seen by these numbers there is a loss in the ranking since last week. We HAVE to step it up if we want to help the fluffs. 

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!!*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

voted!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

bumpity bump!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i can't for the life of me figure out how i missed this, but i voted and will continue to vote.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm confused....I've been voting for Escondido, then started voting for Fort Bragg, now because that is what I read...am I voting for the right shelter? I've been voting every single day. Please explain this to me, thanks so much.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

can we vote for different shelters at the same time ?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> can we vote for different shelters at the same time ?


You can if you do it on different computers.... I found that out on the last shelter vote,so I use all 3 of mine to vote everyday.....


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Voting for the week of June 27...*



Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm confused....I've been voting for Escondido, then started voting for Fort Bragg, now because that is what I read...am I voting for the right shelter? I've been voting every single day. Please explain this to me, thanks so much.


Yes, you were voting for the correct shelter.

The shelter to vote for this week is Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc - Racine WI

*Lets get the vote out!!! :chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

bump
I've been voting everyday on my computer and again on my ipad.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it kinda looks like stuffing the ballot box to vote multiple times,but fluffs in need call for creative measures....I like to think of it as good resource management.... all available resources.
No matter which shelter wins,the good thing is,at least the shelters will get funds,no matter who they are,fluffs somewhere benefit.

Don't forget the donate food by clicking after you vote...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Current Rankings as of July 2*

*Overall Ranking:*
3620 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
1224 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI




*State Ranking:*
296 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
42 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

These aren't the best figures, but it shows some members are voting. Getting at least one prize for the fluffs should be a no brainer with 9000+ members. To vote costs NOTHING except 2 minutes of time. Every time a new picture of someones fluff is posted go vote - vote EVERY DAY. Help the fluffs in need!

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!! *


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

bump! (after voting, of course!)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Voted !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> *Overall Ranking:*
> 3620 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
> 1224 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
> 
> ...


Plus if 9,000 members have more than one computer and a smart phone,like an Iphone,they can vote on each one....hint,hint...:innocent:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am voting everyday. Just hope I am voting for the right one.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am too Janine...but I know what you mean about hoping you are voting for the right one, LOL.



MalteseJane said:


> I am voting everyday. Just hope I am voting for the right one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I vote on all my computers,every day. I've been voting for Racine since I can't get the Escondido one or Ft.Bragg one to come up.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

YEP, voting every day!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I vote on all my computers,every day. I've been voting for Racine since I can't get the Escondido one or Ft.Bragg one to come up.


Michelle, to vote for the AMR in Fort Bragg the shelter name MUST be entered as: 
American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA

As always Thank You! for voting 3x's a day!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Rankings for July 7*

*Overall Ranking:*

3668 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
1207 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*State Ranking:*

301 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
42 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI



*CAN WE DO BETTER??? YES WE CAN!!! VOTE, VOTE, VOTE TO HELP THE FLUFFS!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump and Vote!!
Mmmm. Just tried to vote and the window wouldn't open. Guess their site is down right now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Michelle, to vote for the AMR in Fort Bragg the shelter name MUST be entered as:
> American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
> 
> As always Thank You! for voting 3x's a day!! :aktion033::aktion033:


Cool, maybe I can vote Racine WI one day and Ft. Bragg the next.
I tried to vote ,just now,site must be down. I voted all 3 computers at about 1am so I might not be able to vote until later. I try to squeak in 2 votes,on the same computer, sometimes it woks,sometimes it don't. I also vote when I'm at the library and when I visit my folks...pretty much anywhere I can find a computer to use!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just voted !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Site's back up. Voted


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Rankings for July 14*

*Overall Ranking:*

1240 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
3456 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA

*State Ranking:*

43 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
287 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA


Please compare the weekly ranking. There seems to be just a few members voting on a regular basis. 

*WE ARE NOT GOING TO GET ANY PRIZE $$$ FOR THE FLUFFS WITH THESE NUMBERS :smcry::smcry:*

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, AND VOTE SOME MORE!!! *


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

There are 109 people viewing this website this very moment. Have you voted today?!!!!!!! 

Please. It takes about 10 seconds. Thank you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

voted


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been voting everyday!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think the site is down again. It did not load for me at this time.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ranking as of today*

Some of you may have noticed the Shelter postings aren't as regular as they have been in other Shelter Challenges. It is because I no longer have internet access as I have had in the past. I must go to the library and use their web connect and that is not always convienent. However, here are the rankings as they stand today...

*Overall Ranking:*

3325 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
1286 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*State Ranking:*

272 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
44 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI


*Between guests and members, there are 82 on this site right now. Has EVERYONE VOTED TODAY?????*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup Marsha I did -- right after midnight last night


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Bumping this up -- after voting, of course.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Does it matter for whom we are voting ? I keep voting for North Central Maltese.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Does it matter for whom we are voting ? I keep voting for North Central Maltese.


There is another thread where the "Shelter of the Week" Is posted ...New Shelter Challenge - NOW! It alternates between Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc in WI, and American Maltese Association Rescue in Fort Bragg CA


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ranking as of July 29*

*Overall Ranking:*
1325 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
3258 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA

*State Ranking:*
44 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI
264 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA

*So here are the stats...not very impressive  There are 20 days left to this challenge and I'd like to think we can and will do better. So how about it?* *WILL WE DO BETTER???? THERE ARE A LOT OF FLUFFS IN RESCUE NEEDING HELP.*


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

If Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (Chattanooga, TN) could get a vote, it would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Current Rankings as of August 4*

*Overall Ranking:*
3252 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
1367 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI


*State Ranking:*
260 American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA
45 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

_*2 WEEKS LEFT TO THIS CHALLENGE...*_
_*AS ALWAYS, THANK YOU TO THOSE MEMBERS WHO ARE VOTING TO HELP THE FLUFFS. HOWEVER, AS A GROUP THESE STATS ARE NOT VERY IMPRESSIVE.*_ :huh:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a thought. AMA is so far down in the ranking. Throw your vote to North Central and get them the state win. At least someone will benefit that is working to rescue Maltese. If you look at the top 10, they already have one in Californai, so that eliminates any other rescue from winning the state prize. I say pick one rescue each time to vote for and stick with that one. The next time you can go with one of the others. I am just be realistic, that none of us will win with votes going to differant groups. Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just a thought. AMA is so far down in the ranking. Throw your vote to North Central and get them the state win. At least someone will benefit that is working to rescue Maltese. If you look at the top 10, they already have one in Californai, so that eliminates any other rescue from winning the state prize. I say pick one rescue each time to vote for and stick with that one. The next time you can go with one of the others. I am just be realistic, that none of us will win with votes going to differant groups. Edie


I've been thinking the same thing for a while, Edie. I think that through a whole challenge cycle we should just try to vote for one organization. And then the next challenge we could go with another. Otherwise we're not getting anywhere.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was splitting my votes between the two but now I'll jusy vote for North Central since they seem to have a chance. I just got a new Droid phone so I will be putting 4 votes per day into the effort instead of just my 3 computers.
I've been voting my bum off!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I've been thinking the same thing for a while, Edie. I think that through a whole challenge cycle we should just try to vote for one organization. And then the next challenge we could go with another. Otherwise we're not getting anywhere.


I've thought about this too. I'm change mine to North Central.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That sounds like a good practical suggestion.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The two main rescue bodies were chosen as not to show any favoritism. However, since Edie is comfortable with ALL the remaining votes going to Northcentral then we can do that. As a reminder Northcentral must be entered as:

Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. - please note: no space between "e,Inc." otherwise the challenge database will not recognize it.

Thank you Edie for your support and of course all the work you do for the fluffs. 

*Ok everyone, it's official...vote for Northcentral Maltese Rescue for the remainder of this challenge... Edie said so!* :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been voting Racine too,on all 3 plus my Galaxy phone,yeah broke down and got a smart phone. so I got 4 votes per day going towards Northcentral...
I'm on a cocker forum,they have about 300 members,one of their rescues in almost #1 in their rankings,not sure which one,so I don't know how they're doing it w/ so many fewer members than we have but they are.
I'm happy fo rthem though,there's a lot more cockers than Maltese in shelters and rescue so I'm happy to see an overbread breed is getting much deserved help. I do have a special place in my heart for cockers too. Even with that,I'm putting my votes into Maltese rescues since they're lagging behind and need those votes!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The current overall ranking for Northcentral Maltese Rescue is: 1395 with the state ranking at 46...rather a dismal showing for a forum with well over 9,000 members! 

There is just 3 days left to this challenge. It ends at 11 pm PDT.

Thank you to EVERYONE who took 60 seconds every day to vote for one of the Maltese rescue group shelters. I'm sure there will be another challenge starting in September. It would be our fourth(?) opportunity to get cash for the rescues, but can we do it???


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's the update on the shelter challenge. I have my 3 computers and my smart phone voting everyday! cheating...nah,I say all available resources...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you, Marsha, for putting your heart and soul into this. You're a sweetheart. I'm so sorry we let you down every time a challenge ends and we're not #1. 
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

These are the last few hours of the challenge. I'd like to think the members of Spoiled Maltese could get it together in these last hours to make a difference in the outcome of this challenge, but sadly it's doubtful. The challenge closes in 6 hours. If you haven't voted today please do. If you haven't voted at all I wonder why not - it cost nothing but a little time. 

Thank you to everyone who took the time to vote. Michelle, you were awesome voting on every device you owned! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## newlove (Aug 18, 2010)

I just voted  and I posted it onto my facebook page for friends to vote too


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> These are the last few hours of the challenge. I'd like to think the members of Spoiled Maltese could get it together in these last hours to make a difference in the outcome of this challenge, but sadly it's doubtful. The challenge closes in 6 hours. If you haven't voted today please do. If you haven't voted at all I wonder why not - it cost nothing but a little time.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who took the time to vote. Michelle, you were awesome voting on every device you owned! :HistericalSmiley:


I stumbled on being able todo that by accident and I figured...go for it.
I vote 4 times per day this way and if I get to town at the library,I vote there and at my folks house on their computer and even on my step son's smart phone. People kinda laugh at me,but I can think of worse things to be obsessed about voting on...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I voted again this morning so it's still going on,please people vote. It took me less than 7 minutes to vote on all 4 of my devices,including the click to give free food button.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*For some strange reason I thought the voting ended on the 18th at 11 PDT. I was WRONG! It ends on SUNDAY the 22nd at 11 PDT soooo, everyone KEEP VOTING!!!!!!! As always thanks for the votes to try to help the fluffs.:chili::chili::chili:*


*Current Overall Ranking:*
1372 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*Current State Ranking:*
44 Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc. Racine, WI

*According to these numbers there are 1372 shelters with more votes then NMR, and 44 shelters in the state of WI with more votes then NMR...Can't we do better then this in the last few days left in this challenge???? :confused1::confused1::confused1:*


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Bumping up--after voting again, of course!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

These *ARE* the last hours of the challenge - I just checked and the numbers haven't moved. 

*PLEASE VOTE. VOTE, VOTE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bumpity bump and VOTE!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted again this morning,it only takes a couple minutes to vote on 4 devices. Last day,lets all vote!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I checked the rankings and 5.28 million votes all together,that is good news. I saw where one of the $1000 winners is Friends of Felines Rescue,Defiance Ohio. That's very close to us,I know they needed the money,this is a rural area and cats are thrown away like garbage in such high numbers.
I'm patiently waiting the next challenge and will have all devices at the ready..


----------

